# Bearding already or about to swarm?



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Last night coming home from work I noticed that one of my hives had major breading going on. You'd think it was August the way they were covering the front and grouped up in small clumps at the entrance. Normally I wouldn't worry, but it's only February and even though we've had a warm winter here, it hasn't been super hot. Even this morning they covered the front. Are they possibly getting ready to swarm? I put together another super real quick and added it to the hive. The weather was poor today and it rained early this morning so I wasnt able to do a full inspection and look for queen cells. Looking from the top it looked like there was quite a bit of capped honey. The frames I put in were bare foundation so hopefully the extra room will get them back in the hive. After a couple hours there didn't seem to be a change, but maybe by morning theyll be moving back in the hive. My biggest concern is them swarming. If I put a top feeder on do you think thatd help? I'm going out of town tomorrow so may not get a chance to investigate further until Friday. I can probably get another hive ready within the next few days to do a split, but it may be too late if they are in fact about to swarm. Opinions? Advice?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

48 views and no replies? I'm thinking that after I get home that I'm going to put the empty super in the middle so that they can expand the brood nest if that's what they are after, even though last year the queen in one of the hives layed in the honey supers.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I have no idea but good luck with what ever they are doing. My bees confuse me daily lol.


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

Depends on what & how much is blooming... If it looks like there is a flow going on I'd add a super & see what happens.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the habits of bees in warmer climates as it's still below freezing here in Illinois and the bees are all snug in their hive. LOL.... Pictures would definitely help. It could just be that they're hanging out on the porch because it's gotten hot inside. I'd try cracking the top just a bit or give them an upper entrance for ventilation. If the queen is going to swarm, she's already made up her mind. Hopefully by putting on the extra box, you can get her mind changed. Will be watching the thread to see what happens. Please post the results of what you see during your inspection!


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

The weather has been nasty and they were still out front today. Hoping to get in there this afternoon though.


----------



## Monica33 (Jul 11, 2012)

If you have another full size box ready to go I would add it on the bottom.
Add a super on the top if a quick check says you need one, at least it won't hurt.
Set up a couple of swarm traps also if you have empty boxes handy.

If they are getting ready and you don't have time to do a good check now and a split if needed, then at least all the bases are covered.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Unfortunately I dont have boxes ready. I've got the stuff for two more hives, but its not assembled or painted. Maybe I can put one together to have just in case and not worry about paint just yet.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

I would get in there and take a look as soon as you can. We have already had several swarms here in North FL


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I havent seen the bearding and the hive has a lot of activity. I'm thinking the added box with the few days of nasty weather helped get them back into the hive.


----------

